# tg3: Problem fetching invariants of chip, aborting.

## zhuyan

I am struggling this problem. 

1)My machine is x86_64

2)My kernel can be loaded successful. 

3)during kernel loading I saw some tg3 messages. one of them "tg3: Problem fetching invariants of chip, aborting." (I build tg3 as a module)

But after loggin, "modprobe tg3" gives an error: devices or resources busy

One more thing is that on LiveDVD, I can bingup the ethernet card by 

rmmod tg3

modprobe broadcom

modprobe tg3

So I believe I should use tg3 for my ethernet card, but somehow I need to let kernel load "broadcom" first and then tg3. But tried some kernel config, kernel always keeps giving this message at the beginning of loading. 

Can someone give some suggestion?

It's not easy for me to put my computer's information here. But it seems that FC12 has the similar issue. I am wondering if anyone can workaround this problem.

https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=525966

Thanks

----------

## chiefbag

I have come across problems using the below Broadcom card and the solution as you described seemed to work, however this is a pain in the ass.

Eventually I just put in a second NIC and used that instead.

Whats going on with these drivers?

```
rmmod tg3

modprobe broadcom

modprobe tg3
```

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM57780 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 01)

----------

## zhuyan

The problem is: After started with kernel I build. I can't inmod tg3 anyway. I always get "devices or resources busy"

I saw this online. But it seems not work for me. 

Thanks

----------

## chiefbag

Did you try

modprobe -r broadcom

modprobe -r tg3

modprobe broadcom

modprobe tg3

----------

